# Read this Rifle ad... lol



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Savage 30-06


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

Ouch.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Haha.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Man.
We know who wears the skirt.


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

He can keep the wife.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Perhaps our friend needs to know that he can bury his prize in a pvc tube with access end caps, until a rainy day?

To clarify .... this apples to either one of his mentioned prizes.


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

I would get ride of the wife first . They are easier to replace , may not be cheaper . But if she is " nuts " , she is gone in my book .


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Sounds like a lot more issue going on in that house.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Life boils down to choices, choose well.


----------



## Oddcaliber (Feb 17, 2014)

You think he's trying to tell us something? Too funny!


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Sell the wife, keep the gun.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Sounds like he violated a corollary of Murphy's Law: never sleep with anyone crazier than you are. If he really wants to consummate a sale of gun with wife he should run the ad in Afghanistan or the like.


----------



## Sonya (Oct 20, 2016)

Camel923 said:


> Sounds like he violated a corollary of Murphy's Law: never sleep with anyone crazier than you are.


That sounds a bit extreme. Crazy in the head and all that.

Better rule is don't marry or impregnate anyone crazier than you are.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Sonya said:


> That sounds a bit extreme. Crazy in the head and all that.
> 
> Better rule is don't marry or impregnate anyone crazier than you are.


It has been my observation that marriage or pregnancy are not necessary for a psycho paramour to damage or ruine your life, although those two things can make. A given situation more permanent and intense.


----------



## SDF880 (Mar 28, 2013)

I agree sell the wife keep the rifle!

He should have checked her out on the hot/crazy scale first!


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

350 for a used savage sounds a bit pricey..especially since nobody wants sporting type guns these days. Somebody might want to get a grip.


----------



## TacticalCanuck (Aug 5, 2014)

Having a psyco wife can come in handy though....


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

SDF880 said:


> I agree sell the wife keep the rifle!
> 
> He should have checked her out on the hot/crazy scale first!


This is awesome! Never seen the scale before but find it dead on.


----------



## SDF880 (Mar 28, 2013)

A Watchman said:


> This is awesome! Never see the scale before but find it dead on.


It is so true! I found this a few years back and forgot about it till thread.


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

*Savage 30-06 *(222 views)07:44 pm, 19 November, 2016For Sale: 30-06 w/accu trigger, Bushnell scope 3x9, Sling. Don't want to sell but due to psycho wife i got to..$350 text for pics..Might throw in wife.585-610-5276 

He would be better off if he just sold his wife, and kept the Savage.:vs_smirk: All he has to do, is put up a new ad.:vs_lol:


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

Camel923 said:


> It has been my observation that marriage or pregnancy are not necessary for a psycho paramour to damage or ruin your life, although those two things can make. A given situation more permanent and intense.


Ain't it the truth? It pays dividends to shop around, because a dud of a mate will screw up your life.:vs_poop:


----------

